# Fujimoto Aquariums



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

welcome to PTF roud: 

36X24X24 is a wonderful size for plants and fish,
with room for wood centerpieces and foreground,
but it may not be Long enough to be esthetically
pleasing to the eye, so you may want to look
at several different tank dimensions in that 90
to 180gal range before buying anything. also
think long and hard on how best to position it
in your room both in terms of display benefits
and floor load weight bearing distribution.









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/38089-best-tank-size.html?highlight=size

Fujimoto Aquariums is likely a local fabricator,
so as long as they warranty their tanks you
should be fine. be aware that some warranties
require using their bases and/or installers at
additional costs of course...


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

> Fujimoto Aquariums is likely a local fabricator


Thanks for the quick reply and the welcome!

The sticker on the tank says that they have been building aqauriums for 33 years. So they have been around a while. I'm just puzzled that there is hardly anything found doing a goole search so I was hoping someone on this board has had some experience with Fujimoto.



> it may not be Long enough to be esthetically pleasing


The length of the tank does have me a bit worried. But on the other hand I have a perfect place for a 3 foot tank. If I were to get the 120gal then I'd have to rearrainge my living room, something I'd like to avoid. 

I also thought of the cleaning/planting aspect of a 24" width by 24" depth. But being a rather tall fellow (6'4") I was able reach in to the empty tank at the store with no problem.

Thanks again,

Ed


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

any local fabricator in business for 33 years will gladly refer you to a customer for a reference. ask if they setup and maintain tanks for a Doctors office in your area. you can visit and speak to the office manager or Doctor for their opinions on the experience of enjoying that vendors tank.
a word of advice. do not buy ANYTHING major without running it by this forum. filters, media, UV, heat, fixtures, substrate, purchase decisions should be researched and discussed here first. do not simply buy whatever package they sell because of your confidence in their 33 year history. that is because many tank fabricators design for Marine aquariums, not Planted tanks, which often have very different requirements local stores are not sensitive to, while contributors here on PTF are. the fact that they sound like an Asian vendor possibly works in your favor, since planted tanks are more popular in that part of the World.


----------



## SoCalSunset (Jun 26, 2004)

My 180g is a Fujimoto, I bought it at Pet World in Long Beach, CA.

I've moved it from Long Beach to West Covina, to San Dimas, to Monrovia, now back to West Covina, and I'm telling you, that is one sturdy aquarium. I even damaged it because I let it slip and the plastic molding at the bottom came off a bit, and the aquarium still doesn't leak.

They do have a warranty (your aquarium should come with a blue sheet of paper telling you how to go about getting it, I believe you send them your receipt).

I'm impressed with the center brace because it is made with 3 levels of glass, plus the edges that connect to the aquarium have 1/2" by 1/2" (appx.) strips of glass (3 I think) which support the brace even more. The edges have 2" pieces of glass as well, but I think that's for supporting the glass lids.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

SoCalSunset said:


> My 180g is a Fujimoto, I bought it at Pet World in Long Beach, CA.
> 
> I've moved it from Long Beach to West Covina, to San Dimas, to Monrovia, now back to West Covina, and I'm telling you, that is one sturdy aquarium. I even damaged it because I let it slip and the plastic molding at the bottom came off a bit, and the aquarium still doesn't leak.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sergio!

I decided to get the tank today as I was very impressed by the thickeness of the glass and the center bracing being multileveled. It does seem to be built like a *tank* if you get my drift....

It was a good deal too at $129.00 for a 90gal. I've been shopping for weeks and I kept going back to compare all of the tanks that I have seen to the Fujimoto. I wish I could have gotten the 120 but I really don't have the space for it.

Ed


----------



## SoCalSunset (Jun 26, 2004)

No problem Ed!

roud:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Going to resurrect this thread to see if anybody else has experience with Fujimoto. A few weeks back I visited their shop in Gardena. Pricing for custom tanks was incredibly low. I was quoted $170 for a 60g cube with polished edges black silicone and eurobracing. Any and all feedback is welcome.


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

ok another guy interested in knowing about them.

what is their warranty?

also does their larger 180-240 gallon tanks have tempered glass on bottom so we cannot drill?


----------



## fourq521 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have used their tanks for years and never had a single issue... the silicone is a bit messy but that is easily cleaned up.. I had a 240 that i got for $240 that lasted for years with 300 lbs of live rock....they will do anything you want just ask...


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/fujimoto-aquarium-gardena?sort_by=date_desc

http://www.manta.com/c/mm2jncv/fujimoto-s-aquarium


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Stopped by Fujimoto in Gardena, CA yesterday. When I first started this thread they were a wholesaler. Now they sell direct and have great prices. It's pretty cool when you can talk to the people who build your tank! I am in the market for a 29ish and since my 90gal has held up so well over the years I am going to return to Fujimoto for my next tank to support my local tank builder.


----------

